# Red Koi Cooper Male crossbreed with F2 DTPK female



## amoibetta (Jun 9, 2021)

I will try to crossbreed these two types of fish. I hope can get some new trend of betta. However, is that using F2 generation of DTPK female the genetic will be stronger to get a DTPK fry in that spawn?


----------

